# 5d mkiii comes in the mail today... what should be on my to do list...



## jdramirez (Jun 5, 2013)

and yes, take photos is at the top of the list. But along with starting afma, attacking the neck strap, adjust my insurance coverages, and learning how to adjust the settings intuitively so I don't have to think about it when I'm taking pictures... what else should be on the list?


----------



## DJL329 (Jun 5, 2013)

Charge the battery? :


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 5, 2013)

Taking photos?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 5, 2013)

Set your Copyright info and C.fn's.


----------



## Act444 (Jun 5, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Taking photos?



+ 1

First thing I do upon getting or upgrading a camera is to take pictures...basically to make sure everything is functioning like it should. Also helps me get comfortable with it so when I need to use it, the "learning curve" has been greatly reduced or eliminated...


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 5, 2013)

spend some time reading the manual : especially about the AF
I load the manuals as PDF on my phone so that I can read when I have time in between (like on the train)


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 5, 2013)

Make sure your homeowners policy will cover it should it get stolen. Ask about a rider to cover damage from anything.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 5, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> spend some time reading the manual : especially about the AF
> I load the manuals as PDF on my phone so that I can read when I have time in between (like on the train)



Definitely this, the AF has a lot more features on the 5d3 than most any other Canon other than the 1D series or the 7D.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 5, 2013)

I check the AFMA of my lenses right away. That will tell me if there is a serious issue with AF accuracy, or if I just need to tweak the settings to match each lens.
Generally, most lenses ate pretty close, but there are always some that need a significant AFMA. 

Don't worry about image sharpness until you do the AFMA. I did it the same day my Camera arrived.

I'd also consider buying a backup battery. They do die unexpectedly, and just at a critical time.


----------



## eos650 (Jun 5, 2013)

Go out and take some pictures and enjoy it ;D

FYI: My first 5D III had a faint vertical line that was visible on solid backgrounds. I first noticed it, in the blue sky, while photographing some birds. I later photographed other solid backgrounds and the line was consistently visible, so I exchanged it for another.

You might also try some high ISO shots on a dark background to see how many bright red or blue pixels you have and see if there are any large clusters. I expect you will find stuck pixels on most cameras, especially at high ISO, but if it looks like your camera has the measles or there are large clusters, then you might want to exchange it.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 5, 2013)

DJL329 said:


> Charge the battery? :



I would tell the wife to do it, but somehow she would mess it up.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 5, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Set your Copyright info and C.fn's.



I did have all my copy right info on my last camera, but I didn't put it on until several months. thanks for the reminder.

I generally don't play with the cfns... but I really should invest some time to know them better.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 5, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> Make sure your homeowners policy will cover it should it get stolen. Ask about a rider to cover damage from anything.



I have a separate policy for my gear. it is reasonably cheap considering three isn't a deductible.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I check the AFMA of my lenses right away. That will tell me if there is a serious issue with AF accuracy, or if I just need to tweak the settings to match each lens.
> Generally, most lenses ate pretty close, but there are always some that need a significant AFMA.
> 
> Don't worry about image sharpness until you do the AFMA. I did it the same day my Camera arrived.
> ...



this is my first camera with afma, so hopefully the process isn't too cumbersome.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 5, 2013)

1: Shoot
2: Enjoy
3: Read parts of the manual
4: Shoot more
5: Have a beer
6: AFMA
7: Shoot
8: Show off pictures from your new camera on FB
9: Read more manual
10: Set C.Fn and other special settings
11: Shoot shoot shoot


----------



## tolusina (Jun 5, 2013)

Test for hot pixels as already mentioned, also test for sensor dust and grime.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 5, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I check the AFMA of my lenses right away. That will tell me if there is a serious issue with AF accuracy, or if I just need to tweak the settings to match each lens.
> ...


 
I find that Reikan FoCal is easier and more accurate than trying to do it manually by looking at a monitor to see which photo of a series has the best focus. It does take some time for the initial setup, you need to print some targets at high resolution, load the software on a laptop, etc. I had all that done in advance, so it was quick for me, but might take you a while. Reikan is planning to come out with Version 2 this fall or early next year, so there is a risk when buying version one and a major upgrade then comes out 3 months later.


----------



## sanj (Jun 5, 2013)

Beer.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 5, 2013)

tpatana said:


> 1: Shoot
> 2: Enjoy
> 3: Read parts of the manual
> 4: Shoot more
> ...



+1...especially #5

Congrats...enjoy your new toy


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jun 5, 2013)

eos650 said:


> Go out and take some pictures and *enjoy it* ;D



+1

I also spent some time before I received mine to read through the manual.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jun 5, 2013)

tpatana said:


> 1: Shoot
> 2: Enjoy
> 3: Read parts of the manual
> 4: Shoot more
> ...



this is a great "To Do List"


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 6, 2013)

I had 4 beers... so I didn't get to shoot much. One of them, Angry Orchard, tasted like Apple Juice... so its an fyi if you ever need a toddler to get to pass out.

I had some questions and hopefully yall have answers. I usually correct vignetting in post using LR4 based upon the lens I was using. Do yall simply have the camera fix the peripheral illumination and the chromatic aberration? Or do yall also do that in post... Having said that... I don't know that I ever tried to fix CA... 

The other thing. What do yall put for you copyright info. I'm not a pro, but I don't want to be silly either. 

At the moment, I have my name and the name of the "company" I shoot photos under... but I think you really need to make a profit, any profit, before you refer to yourself as a company.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 6, 2013)

The peripheral thingy works for jpg only...
Having fun?


----------



## eml58 (Jun 6, 2013)

Take some Photos followed by Beer, under no circumstances read the Manual, toughen up, your a Guy, I hope, we don't read Manuals, we take Photos & drink Beer, then more Beer followed by more Photos, then Beer.

And if your a Gal, Ok, read the damn Manual we know you always do, but then don't forget to take some Photos, then Beer.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 6, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> The peripheral thingy works for jpg only...
> Having fun?



I shoot in raw, so that is a non factor. What I didn't want is for the corners to be lightened by the camera and then overexposed by the software. Thanks.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 6, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Take some Photos followed by Beer, under no circumstances read the Manual, toughen up, your a Guy, I hope, we don't read Manuals, we take Photos & drink Beer, then more Beer followed by more Photos, then Beer.
> 
> And if your a Gal, Ok, read the damn Manual we know you always do, but then don't forget to take some Photos, then Beer.



Who needs a manual when I have ya'll?

And I'm a guy, despite drinking the apple juice beer suggesting the contrary.


----------



## chauncey (Jun 6, 2013)

There are tons of instructional tutors on the net...would have watched those up front...I'm one anal SOB. ;D


----------



## Northstar (Jun 6, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> spend some time reading the manual : especially about the AF
> I load the manuals as PDF on my phone so that I can read when I have time in between (like on the train)



This is very good advice....I was once in the middle of a river on a boat trying to get a shot I wanted but couldn't remember how to get the camera to do what I wanted....out came my smart phone and the manual, problem solved.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 6, 2013)

Northstar said:


> ahab1372 said:
> 
> 
> > spend some time reading the manual : especially about the AF
> ...



I guess the boat wasn't moving. for my 60d I bought a book by Charlotte Lowrie which described the functions and features of the camera. it was a kindle book so I have used that a few times when I forgot something I should know. but I think I prefer a physical book. I wish there was a digital option as well when you buy the book. 

and y'all are right about the auto focus. it is really quite different than the 60d... so that will take some time to figure out.


----------



## iaind (Jun 7, 2013)

Pray it arrives.

Then charge the battery assuming you dont own a 5d2 or 7d.

Take photos


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2013)

tpatana said:


> 1: Shoot
> 2: Enjoy
> 3: Read parts of the manual
> 4: Shoot more
> ...




Can we start with number 5?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 7, 2013)

Click said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > 1: Shoot
> ...


of course ... in fact, for full effect, number 5 must be repeated before and after each of the stated points ;D


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 7, 2013)

I've just dropped nearly £1900 on a 5D3 today to run along side my 5D2.




I really hope I see a big difference… :-\


----------



## dlleno (Jun 7, 2013)

call me mindly anal... I'm reading parts of the manual before mine arrives  lol

only suggestion: 

1. charge the battery
2. set the date and time
3. shoot


----------



## RGF (Jun 8, 2013)

talk to your insurance agent.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 8, 2013)

RGF said:


> talk to your insurance agent.



That's already done. Now I'm just waiting for the paperwork and the revised bill.


----------



## M.ST (Jun 8, 2013)

1. charge the battery and read the manual during charging the battery
2. Setup the camera with your prefered settings (image quality, RAW or JPG+RAW, AF-Points ...)
3. shoot, shoot, shoot ...


----------

